# Questions to ask



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You are being interviewed. The union is not , although if you are of the current generation of born since 1990 snowflake applicants , you may be thinking that is not the case, but that is a mistake. I'd stay away from asking how is it going to be getting laid off until the deal is sealed and you are actually assigned to a company and are getting a paycheck, and even then I would maybe not be so inquisitive about it, the other guys will tell you all about it when they start liking you.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, layoff's are part of the construction trade that are beyond our control. Ya gotta take the good with the bad, if not, ya travel.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's a good question, but it's not a question to ask at the interview. In fact even if you get to a point where they ask if you have any questions, I'd not ask that one. 

The answer will not surprise you, people manage to deal with layoffs with savings / collecting unemployment / other work. At apprentice wages it is easier if you don't have a lot of expenses. 

The part to really look carefully at is health care during layoffs.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

A friend of mine worked for an engineering firm after college so he could bank his hours (years) to qualify to sit for the PE exam. He let everyone know he was out the door to open his own company (and compete with them) as soon as he passes the PE. He never got one cent raise and was always last for everything.

I suggest you ask about long term things like pension, 401k, retirement age, etc., things that indicate long term dedication to the organization.

You should dress for the job you are applying for. If nothing else it puts a mental "this guy is ready to work now" into the mind of the interviewer.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Proper dress ie a suit and tie if you have one or pants, dress shirt and tie. First impressions count.....dont let anyone tell you different and by dressing up you are showing respect and are serious. 

Avoid asking about lay offs. Its part of being in the trades and is out of our control. 
Avoid asking how many days you can miss in school. 
Avoid asking about if they drug test and how often. Just assume you will be tested( at least here they do) and take the necessary steps to make sure you can pass a test if you are into drugs

Ask long term questions about healthcare, pension, annuity. It shows a long term interest without even saying it. 
A lighthearted question you may ask and tends to loosen up those interviewing especially on the union side is to ask what pair of American made boots they recommend. You will get a smile at minimum. They may say dont worry about it until you can afford them, tell you a pair or even laugh at each other because they have different recommendations. 

Just dont ask about lay offs. When you are in construction the smart people live within their means and save. Doesn't mean you have to be a miser but look ahead and be prepared for a rainy day so to speak


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

You didn't say what type of interview you are doing. 

If it's with the apprenticeship committee, they are basically looking to see if you are serious about learning the trade and are going to stick with it until you graduate. They will schedule you for algebra and reading comprehension tests if they like you. A firm handshake and looking them in the eye when answering will impress them.

If you are already a non-union electrician and are interviewing to join, they are mainly interested in what skills you have and your proper placement among the 14 levels from first year to journeyman. They will be deciding if you need to attend apprenticeship school.

If you are joining as an apprentice, don't worry about layoffs. Apprentices are usually 100% employed unless there is zero work.

If you are joining above apprentice level, there is nothing wrong with asking about how much current and projected work there is, just don't expect the answer to be 100% accurate. The work picture changes constantly. You can also ask how many days j-men are staying on book one. You have a right to know this so you can make an informed decision about joining. As others have mentioned, layoffs are a fact of life in union work and the union has very little control over them. Your best bet is to have a second job skill like taxi driver or pizza delivery to fill in your down time. Travelling is an option, but its hard work getting travel jobs.

I suggest you wear business casual clothing (slacks, collared shirt). Nobody expects you to wear a suit and nobody interviewing you will be wearing one.


----------

